# Wtb convector 45



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking for 1 with or without lincounter to put some copper on for salmon. Located in lorain county but will also pay shipping 440 522 5940

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

